# Name that plant please.....



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

I just got a few clippings from a local guy. I forgot to ask him what they were called. And how do I plant these?


















Here you go.










And please let me know how to plant the clippings. Is it as easy to just put them into the soil?


----------



## Prairie (Aug 15, 2007)

The top one appears to be anacharis, the bottom one i've got no idea what's going on. Would probably need to see it in the water.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The bottom one is Ceratophyllum.


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. Can I just shove the clippings into the substrate and thats it?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Danger69 said:


> Thanks guys. Can I just shove the clippings into the substrate and thats it?


Actually, no. The Ceratophyllum (hornwort) can't/doesn't grow roots. Whatever you bury under the substrate will eventually rot. Simply let it float, or you can tie it to something - wood, rock, ornament, etc...

Anacharis you can either plant or let float.


----------

